# 2010 Shallow Sport 20 Classic



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2010 Shallow Sport 20 Classic being pushed by a Yamaha VMAX 150hp 2stroke (307 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 740, Minn Kota Terrova 24v 80lb thrust trolling motor w/quick release bracket, batteries, on-board battery charger, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series, Kenwood Bluetooth Stereo system w/amplifier, Yamaha digital gauge, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Bobâ€™s jackplate, rear livewell, raised console w/storage, lean post w/fixed backrest-rod holders-storage-welded arm rests & 2 cup holders, center console w/burn bar (2) cup holders, (6) rod holders on console, mid-ship cooler basket w/igloo marine cooler, bow storage and navigation lights.

Get skinny in this 20 Classic properly rigged out for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

